# ACPI error after an overheating repair.

## SrCastor

Hi, recently I've got an overheating problem with my laptop and some pieces I don't know were changed. Now, when I'm working HARD with the laptop (i.e. compiling gcc) I got this message from dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI Error (psargs-0355): [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.ECOK] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
> 
> ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_.PCLK] (Node c17ededc), AE_NOT_FOUND
> 
> ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_._Q1E] (Node c17ed874), AE_NOT_FOUND

 

Any idea?

Thanks.

My emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
> ...

 

My lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)
> 
> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
> ...

 

----------

## SrCastor

I've been looking for it on google and this forums but I haven't found anything.

Help please.

----------

## widan

Try to update to the latest BIOS (the messages are caused by a broken DSDT).

----------

## bunder

 *widan wrote:*   

> Try to update to the latest BIOS (the messages are caused by a broken DSDT).

 

it's probably not the bios's fault if its a dsdt problem.  either way, do a dsdt fix and then maybe do a bios update if its still borked.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

 *Quote:*   

> Differentiated System Description Table (DSDT)
> 
> From the ACPI Spec (Page 14):
> 
>     An OEM must supply a DSDT to an ACPI-compatible OS. The DSDT contains the Differentiated Definition Block, which supplies the implementation and configuration information about the base system. The OS always inserts the DSDT information into the ACPI Namespace at system boot time and never removes it. 

 

----------

## widan

 *bunder wrote:*   

> it's probably not the bios's fault if its a dsdt problem.  either way, do a dsdt fix and then maybe do a bios update if its still borked.

 

Well, the DSDT is in the BIOS, and a newer BIOS might have a fixed DSDT. Also SrCastor said the problem appeared after the machine was repaired. If they changed the motherboard, it's possible the new board has a different, and possibly older, BIOS version.

----------

## SrCastor

But my DSDT recompilation does not show anything: 

 *Quote:*   

> Intel ACPI Component Architecture 
> 
> ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [May 27 2007] 
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation 
> ...

 

So I think is not a dsdt problem...

----------

